

The Don't Be a Dick License - luigi
http://github.com/SFEley/candy/blob/master/LICENSE.markdown

======
samdk
This has the exact same problem that the JSMin "don't be evil" clause and all
other similar licenses have. It's not compatible with other free software
licenses.

Code using this license can't be reused in the vast majority of other FOSS
projects.

------
shabble
I'm a fan of the WTFPL <http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/>

------
JimBastard
Isn't the whole point of FOSS that the code can be redistributed without
caring about issues like this?

 _A person who does not respect the time and energy that have been invested in
the Project, and acts to punish such effort by giving others associated with
the Project -- including, but not limited to, the Author -- a hard time. A
Dick is nearly always selfish, but not necessarily with deliberate intent;
some Dicks are merely thoughtless. The distinguishing characteristic of a Dick
is that he or she places burdens upon Reasonable People, reducing their
motivation to engage in open source activities. This damping effect is a
significant detriment to the Project, to open source in general, to the
production of new intellectual value in the world -- and, ultimately, to the
Dick himself or herself._

Sound pretty subjective to me.

